# any good dispatch /scheduling software?



## plumbnuts (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm new to the forum and not quite sure if this is the right thread for this but I am in need of a good dispatch program for my small operation. After looking at several that are thousands of dollars I don't want to make a mistake with this purchase. Does anybody have any recommendations? Im looking for a program for a 3-5 truck operation and is strictly service and repair. Any ideas or recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PZ is a site for those in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. 

Start here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


Thanks.


----------



## moucon (Nov 28, 2014)

Seriously moderator? Poster has "3-5 truck operation" "service and repair". Is this going to be another heavy-handed forums where only half-a-dozen people post for fear of retribution from either the moderator or the membership? Hope not.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

moucon said:


> Seriously moderator? Poster has "3-5 truck operation" "service and repair". Is this going to be another heavy-handed forums where only half-a-dozen people post for fear of retribution from either the moderator or the membership? Hope not.



The PZ tradition of politely introducing ones self prior to jumping into the fray, predates me and you. There is no requirement to post an introduction, but the rudeness of not doing so does not usually go unnoticed by the members. If you don't appreciate offering an internet version of a hello and handshake, fine by me. Just don't hold your breath waiting on the red carpet.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

moucon said:


> Seriously moderator? Poster has "3-5 truck operation" "service and repair". Is this going to be another heavy-handed forums where only half-a-dozen people post for fear of retribution from either the moderator or the membership? Hope not.


Not a plumber here for sure..


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

moucon said:


> Seriously moderator? Poster has "3-5 truck operation" "service and repair". Is this going to be another heavy-handed forums where only half-a-dozen people post for fear of retribution from either the moderator or the membership? Hope not.


Are you his lawyer? He's not the only one with 3 to 5 trucks, even if he has 300 to 500 don't make any difference here. An intro is requested from all new members.... you can do his intro and also post your too.


----------



## plumbnuts (Nov 21, 2014)

No welcome aboard , no friendly how bout a little about yourself. Must be a bad day for quite a few. As I said I am new to the zone sorry I missed the intro. I don't see a lot of info under most members profiles. anyway, answered my own question. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbnuts said:


> No welcome aboard , no friendly how bout a little about yourself. Must be a bad day for quite a few. As I said I am new to the zone sorry I missed the intro. I don't see a lot of info under most members profiles. anyway, answered my own question. Thanks for all the help.


Oh boohoo... many are welcomed here by just followings the site rules.. guess its you didn't want to play along..


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

We're polite, don't we? :whistling2:


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Well I live nothing better than seeing petty rules enforced for their own sake. Seems like a great way to spend a day banging out nasty remarks and making new guys feel unwelcome. 

What I wonder does anyone have any recommendations for the man or does everyone use the "we will get to you when we get to you system"?


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Yall scared me!!! When scrolling the site i saw the same message many times(about intro), i was like " Damn, I better do an intro these cats are for real!!!"


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sw florida said:


> yall scared me!!! When scrolling the site i saw the same message many times(about intro), i was like " damn, i better do an intro these cats are for real!!!"


...


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Plbgbiz was not actually just very nicely trying to help him get along around here by simply letting him know that introductions are requested to just give us your background in the plumbing trade. It takes 30 seconds, there really is no excuse not to post one, and it does keep a lot of the DIY and Handy-Hacks out of the site.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Doubletap said:


> What I wonder does anyone have any recommendations for the man or does everyone use the "we will get to you when we get to you system"?





plumbnuts said:


> anyway, answered my own question. Thanks for all the help.






plumbnuts said:


> No welcome aboard , no friendly how bout a little about yourself.


Isn't this last quote the point of the intro.


----------

